# breeding loft ?'s



## Kenneth Flippen (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 8x 12 chicken coop I want turn into a breeding loft I want to use some type of polyomous setup. right now I'm more interested in the bull breeding but I'm still looking into it to see what system would be easiest for me to start with(any suggestions appreciated) I want individual pens for about 8-10 pair.

what sizes are recomended legnth, height, width although I think I will need widowhood fronts for the bull sytem and that may limit my sizes I would like to use different systems with the same boxes what would you change or do different with your current setup?

sorry so legnhty I want to get it right the first time


Kenneth Flippen


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

FIRST--you will NOT get it right the First time. Use screws as you will be changeing things.


----------

